# Dipymac



## Tagger (Sep 16, 2007)

I came across this unit while surfing. I really have no comment. Just throwing it out there. 
Digital Textile Printing Equipment T-Shirt printer,


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

This actually looks like it can print a really good sized print. it is interesting.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

I wonder what ink they use. It might be their own since their estimates are pretty cheap, 

"The printing cost varies between 0,06 to 0,2 Euro per print (20x30cm)."


----------



## WagnerTechnology (Oct 30, 2008)

I had the opportunity to see this machine in antwerp and it is amazing what this machine can do. I can't wait until it hits the full market!


----------

